# Czech, German, Hungarian: Bon Voyage



## Tabac

Hi, Friends:
I'd like to have the equivalent of Bon Voyage in Czech, German and Magyar.  Please include diacritical markings if pertinent and possible.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jana337

Tabac said:
			
		

> Hi, Friends:
> I'd like to have the equivalent of Bon Voyage in Czech, German and Magyar. Please include diacritical markings if pertinent and possible. Thank you so much!


Czech: Příjemnou cestu!
German (we actually have a forum for this language  ): Gute Reise!
Hungarian: Jó utat kivánok!

Hope this helps. The Hungarian sentence is my guess (not entirely unsubstantiated I think, but a confirmation by a speaker of Hungarian would be nice).

Jana


----------



## Tabac

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Czech: Příjemnou cestu!
> German (we actually have a forum for this language  ): Gute Reise!
> Hungarian: Jó utat kivánok!
> 
> Hope this helps. The Hungarian sentence is my guess (not entirely unsubstantiated I think, but a confirmation by a speaker of Hungarian would be nice).
> 
> Jana


Thanks very much, Jana!  Yes, I know, there is a German section...just thought it would be easier to post it all at once.  (I'll look for a "confirmation" from a Hungarian.)
I obviously am interested in sending a message to friends who are taking much the same trip that I took two years ago.  I envy them!!!


----------



## Jana337

Tabac said:
			
		

> Thanks very much, Jana! Yes, I know, there is a German section...just thought it would be easier to post it all at once. (I'll look for a "confirmation" from a Hungarian.)
> I obviously am interested in sending a message to friends who are taking much the same trip that I took two years ago. I envy them!!!


How embarassing, to correct oneself in one's own mother tongue. 

On reflection, I believe that in Czech we would rather say "Šťastnou cestu" in such a context. "Příjemnou cestu" reminds me of what a railway company would wish you. 

Jana


----------



## Inara

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hungarian: Jó utat kivánok!
> 
> Hope this helps. The Hungarian sentence is my guess (not entirely unsubstantiated I think, but a confirmation by a speaker of Hungarian would be nice).
> 
> Jana


 
it sounds ok to me too  Beszels madyarul?


----------



## Jana337

Inara said:
			
		

> it sounds ok to me too  Beszels ma*g*yarul?



Nem. 

Jana


----------



## cajzl

Szerencsés utat (kívánok)!

(szerencse = štěstí = happiness)


----------

